# What "People" food does your poodle like?



## fjm

Chicken! And any meat, cheese, eggs, cream, yoghurt, etc. But surprisingly they love green beans nearly as much as chicken, and Sophy likes pea pods fresh from the garden. Very, very occasionally they get a few crumbs of home-made cake, or a crisp if I have a packet, and those are extra special because we share them. And even more occasionally we will share an ice cream when out on a hot day!


----------



## Suey61

Yes my Benji likes fruit as well as he is my first poodle i thought it very funny that a dog should like fruit he likes apples, pears, anything that's going he will have a bit of his fav is a cup of tea in the morning when we get up


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I I would like to say something 'logical' like "meat" but my guys go absolutely CRAZY for broccoli stumps and brussels sprouts! LOL

Baby carrots are also high on the yummies list for people food. 

And of course they won't turn down meat of any kind, but start cutting up veggies and they come running and practically turn themselves inside out for a taste!


----------



## Poodlelvr

The most unusual vegetable that my dogs love is bell peppers--any color. When ever I'm cutting them up, both dogs are right by my feet waiting and hoping. I've never found bell peppers on a list of foods dogs shouldn't have, so I'm happy to indulge them.


----------



## FireStorm

Hans loves melons, like cantaloupe or honeydew. We give him the rinds, and he will get every last bit of melon off of it. He also likes ice, especially if it has been in my juice or ginger ale/ginger beer (ginger beer is kind of like ginger ale but more gingery - it isn't alcoholic). He loves the ginger flavor, I think.


----------



## khanni

My Poodle Lady had a horrible sweet tooth , she would come running if anyone had any kind of sweets. She once ate 2 small canisters of chocolate covered pretzels and never got sick .


----------



## MrsKaia

Apples, apricots, strawberries, blueberries, bananas, cabbage, broccoli, zucchini, cucumber, butter lettuce, bread, cheese, milk, yogurt. They both pull their noses on citrus fruits though


----------



## janet6567

Obviously cheese and meat, but also mine love watermelon and apples. They will eat some vegetables like cooked carrots and green beans if mixed with their food.


----------



## Manxcat

Anything!!!

Pushkin will eat anything but gets raw carrot and apple - not found anything he won't eat yet (although there is lots we've not tried with him).

Pippin's not so keen on raw veg, but likes cooked. But their favourite is toast crusts! 

I take a slice of toast every morning to eat on the way to work (my bad!) and the dogs always have a little corner - only about half an inch worth - but they love it!


----------



## patk

if my dog had opposable thumbs, he would expect a plate of whatever i'm eating along with a knife and fork so he could cut some items, like pizza slices, down to a bit more manageable size. problem is the longer we both live, the more things show up on the list of verboten for dogs. i used to give him grapes, macadamia nuts, meat that had been cooked in garlic, etc. now those are all considered no-nos. can't give him anything cooked with onions, tomatoes or eggplant, either. i also don't give him green beans because his digestive system can't handle it. otherwise, he will generally take whatever is offered. i finally have to cut him off by telling him it's "all gone. go drink your water." the funniest part is that he does, indeed, then head to his water dish for a drink.

either he was destined to live 25 years and i have cut his life span by giving him tidbits from my plate, or eating people food has made life on earth too good for him to want to leave too soon (he's 16+). whichever it is, he's an excellent moocher!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I am frustrated because their older sister Taylee used to go crazy for fruits and veggies, and the younger two would begin to eat it once they saw Taylee enjoying it so much, but now they won't touch them - only proteins for them..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> I am frustrated because their older sister Taylee used to go crazy for fruits and veggies, and the younger two would begin to eat it once they saw Taylee enjoying it so much, but now they won't touch them - only proteins for them..


so dogs really are copycats!:biggrin1:


----------



## PammiPoodle

My two Toys will eat just about anything! There's a short list of "never" foods that are bad for dogs, and then there are "not too much" foods that aren't great for dogs but won't harm them to have a taste. So, I'm a pretty lenient mom on that front! They love any fruit I've ever offered them, any cooked veggie, most raw veggies, cereals, crackers or chips, a taste of takeout or pizza crust, whatever the people are having is usually fair game! They such good kids, too. I treat them when they're being calm just settling nearby, so they're not pushy about it. I also sometimes edit my own recipes to be dog-safe, so that I can more mindlessly share with them! : P


----------



## patk

PammiPoodle said:


> I also sometimes edit my own recipes to be dog-safe, so that I can more mindlessly share with them! : P


yup. no more scrambled eggs with onions. no more meat with garlic. uh huh. if only such alterations also helped with weight loss, muscle toning and wrinkle smoothing in humans!


----------



## Indiana

I have to admit I make chicken and dumplings for the poodles sometimes because I know they love it sooooo much. That is to say, I make it for the family but save the poodles a portion a too. My poodles also love fish! So weird! I swear they can smell a can of tuna that is opened inside when they are outside in the yard; they rush to the back door and insist on coming in for some tuna.


----------



## Luce

Wow! This is some list, and OMG I forgot a couple of things!! Cheerios (I haven't offered any other types of cereal - maybe oatmeal, I don't remember for sure), and 2 of the strangest things I think are dried split peas, I dropped a few and she gobbled them up and st waiting for more! And Split Pea Soup I made using the split peas I dropped LOL


----------



## Lou

I'm very much a worry wart so there are very few human-foods I have given my poodles, my fear is not only the already known toxic foods I have memorized, but who knows if they could be allergic to something and I only find out the hard way? (After they tasted some)

So I give them mostly cooked meat ! They LOVE ground-beef-nuggets no seasoning, plain cooked meat.

They love steak and I also make home-made-beef jerky for them

Chicken breast squares 

They love American cheese, but I only give them tiny pieces, occasionally.

Popcorn! It's something I would never think to give them, but hubby said he must give it to them, because all of the 8 Spoos his family have had LOVED it!! So I only give them 1 popcorn each, after I'm done with my bowl as a "thank you for not begging reward"  ) 

Unseasoned cooked Sweet potato pieces. 

And I've tried mixing plain yogurt and unseasoned canned pumpkin in their food.

Ice cubes.

I've wanted to try canned tuna, but haven't had the courage yet... They love their Blue Wilderness salmon -dog food. The canned kind smells fishy... Like tuna salad... So I've thought about maybe trying to give them a bit of canned tuna, maybe one day... 

Also Lou acts crazy about anything that smells sweet, like soda... my grape lip gloss! she licks the air near my face when I'm wearing it , so funny!! I can't wait to decide on something sweet I can give her... 

That's all I can think of for now  "kinda boring but safe"... (That pretty much describes ME too!! Hahahaha) 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD

Luke doesn't like veggies or fruits as a treat, but he licks the bowl when I stir ground vegetables (they get green beans, cabbage, sweet peppers, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, kale, chard, pumpkin, sweet potato, applesauce, banana, turnips, summer squash, beets) in with his raw meat, eggs, sardines, etc. Jazzie, on the other hand...I haven't gotten to eat an entire apple or pear since I first gave her a bite, and she can hear the zipper-lock open on a plastic bag of almonds or walnuts from the other end of the house. They both love string cheese. Pieces of that and chicken gizzards dehydrated in the oven make great training treats.


----------



## liljaker

Apples #1 by far....he gets a few little pieces when I have an apple. The crunch and sweetness must be it. He likes cooked veggies (not raw) as I add some green beans or broccoli to his premade raw occasionally. Basically, if he thinks it's good enough for me he will give it a shot. He gets no grains however....


----------



## JudyD

Luke the Lab had recurrent ear infections all his life, until a new vet suggested a couple of years ago that he might be allergic to grains. We put him on TOTW, and the ear infections, repetitive paw licking, and a persistent hot spot on his head cleared up completely. Last May, we switched both dogs to a raw diet of meat, fish, eggs, yogurt, fish oil, kelp/alfalfa powder, and ground vegetables and fruits, which they love and seem to be thriving on. Even on regular kibble, though, Luke had begun to have infrequent stools, maybe just three or four times a week, and in the past few months, that's gotten worse. His old gut just isn't as functional as it used to be. I've upped his vegetable intake to a couple of ounces with each meal and added extra meat with his bone-in afternoon meal, but that didn't help, so now, reluctantly, I'm soaking a tablespoon of oat bran in water and stirring that in with each feeding. Finally, he's having softer stools and almost every day. If he starts licking his paws or rubbing his ears, we'll have to reconsider.


----------



## patk

maybe coconut oil would help - or a little more oil in general?


----------



## JudyD

If he starts having allergy symptoms, I'll stop the oat bran and give that a try, Pat. He gets a couple teaspoons of fish oil five days a week (none on the two days he gets sardines) for omega three fatty acids, but maybe coconut oil would help with his stools. I've seen quite a few comments on PF and on the BARF FB group about its benefits.


----------



## PoodlePaws

Banana, watermelon, apple, carrot, pear, chicken, sweet potato, and sometimes plain rice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman

Except for raspberries, Beau will eat anything -- and I do mean anything. He is picky, though. For example, apples can't have skin, and he much prefers kettle corn to regular old popcorn.


----------



## lily cd re

Lily: my plain home made yogurt, apples, pears, peaches, chicken, turkey, steak, cheese, maybe a carrot, but not much of a veggie girl

Peeves: ditto on all of the above, but loves carrots and green beans, bell peppers, strawberries, not too ripe bananas and maybe broccoli

During the season for them we call Peeves "Peaches." We found out about his fondness for peaches when walking through a small orchard at a local winery and he started picking up fallen peaches of the ground and eating them. It was very funny to see.


----------



## liljaker

Sunny likes apples and bananas -- any kind of meat, cheese, yogurt and milk. He is not big on vegetables, but will eat a cooked green bean if it was cooked with chicken or something -- I guess because it has the meat flavor. He figures if it's good enough for me, he wants some too!


----------



## Luce

I made some cauliflower tonight. Luce has never had it and she actually cried for it!! I gave her some raw and she gobbled it up!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I always thought Molly was a 'picky' eater, but now after reading that dogs 'taste buds' are mainly at the front of the mouth I have to change that to 'selective' because everything I offer her off my plate, she takes into her mouth, (tastes it, or will touch it with her tongue) and if it doesn't meet with her approval, she spits it out and walks away! Fruits & Veggies are met with great distain. I unfortunately have found out she's a carbs freak with Pasta and bread in ANY form her favs!.........as everyone saw in her earlier pics ( She was getting fat!) I had to cut out sharing my dinners with her so often LOL!!!! 
Oh well, just like us...........more exercise, less fetticine alfredo!!!

Also, Molly hates Peanut Butter.......I've NEVER, EVER, have met a dog that hates pn butter.....Does yours??????


----------



## lily cd re

Lily is a no go for PB.


----------



## ChantersMom

Any type of melon: watermelon, cantaloupe.
He likes bananas too. 
Loves apples.
No to any green veg and doesn't like carrots.
Any bread, cracker, of course


----------



## Rhett'smom

The boys love carrots and Cheezits.. Everything stops when that box is brought out.. And only original flavor.
My DH swears that they are truly my dogs.. He is the pooper scooper aka poop farmer with a bountiful crop that needs harvesting. Because they love my snacks and not his! lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce

Luce loves peanut butter!! I put it at the end of a long spoon (per trainers suggestion) for loose leash walking training, so I wouldn't have to get on my knees to reach her, or bend over and be able to see where I am going LOL LOL!!!

I haven't given her bread, pasta or crackers - intentionally that is. I did drop a corn chip tonight and it was gone in a flash.


----------



## Suey61

Thanks for your reply it really does supprise me the things our dogs eat . We are told here in the UK you should not give a dog nuts but it seems by the comments iv been reading that all your dogs seem fine eating peanut butter .My Benji was a really fussy eater when we first got him but now seems to like most things .Iv had dogs all my life Benji is our first poodle and was supprised when he started eating fruit and when we get up in the mornings he sits and waits for his own cup of tea funny our dogs thats why we love them so much they have there own little ways .


----------



## lily cd re

Suey61 said:


> Thanks for your reply it really does supprise me the things our dogs eat . *We are told here in the UK you should not give a dog nuts but it seems by the comments iv been reading that all your dogs seem fine eating peanut butter *.My Benji was a really fussy eater when we first got him but now seems to like most things .Iv had dogs all my life Benji is our first poodle and was supprised when he started eating fruit and when we get up in the mornings he sits and waits for his own cup of tea funny our dogs thats why we love them so much they have there own little ways .


I would think that no nuts means no nuts in their solid form because of choking hazards, not because of anything chemically adverse for them. If anyone knows otherwise, please correct my impression on this.


----------



## Lou

lily cd re said:


> I would think that no nuts means no nuts in their solid form because of choking hazards, not because of anything chemically adverse for them. If anyone knows otherwise, please correct my impression on this.



Macadamias are a really bad for them according to webmd (a very reputable website in my opinion) but there's a few things there that some people may disagree, like I give my dogs a little bit of cooked-beef-fat and they said it can cause pancreatic problems, so I'm going to cut down on that but...... I wouldn't say it's 100% accurate, a lot of VET-Medicine is contradictory sometimes too...

But here's a SLIDESHOW that I have memorized now from watching a bunch of times  

I have given them peanut butter once in a while and that was fine 

http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD

Steve Brown, in Unlocking the Canine Ancestral Diet, suggests walnut and almonds for their vitamin E (I think that's the correct vitamin) content. I give Jazz a single almond or a piece of walnut as a treat. She loves both of them. She can hear the zipper bag opening from the far end of the house. Luke, on the other hand, won't touch them.


----------



## Beaches

Judy D - I bought 2 cans of sardines because you and others feed them. Dixie gets no wet dog food, only kibble, but she does get apples, carrots, yogurt and cottage cheese. How many sardines per meal please (with the kibble).


----------



## JudyD

Beaches said:


> Judy D - I bought 2 cans of sardines because you and others feed them. Dixie gets no wet dog food, only kibble, but she does get apples, carrots, yogurt and cottage cheese. How many sardines per meal please (with the kibble).


I give each dog (Luke, 85 pound Lab, and Jazz, 45 pound spoo) one 3.5 ounce can twice a week. Luke will eat anything and lick the bowl. He'd eat them plain, I think. Jazz isn't fond of fish, so she gets half a can with the morning meal and half a can with the evening meal on those two days. I break hers up and stir it in with the meats and vegetables, or she'll leave some of it (which Luke will then finish off). 

I don't know how to translate this to a kibble-based diet in terms of nutritional balance. There are usually three sardines in a can. The problem is that they don't save very well, so you might want to give her half a can twice a day, or half a can once and eat the rest yourself. Hope this helps.


----------



## Suey61

*Can we give our dogs nuts*

Hi thanks for the reply I too have been reading up on this I have always been lead to believe nuts was a no no for dogs . But after reading up on this in some cases it's wrong MACADAMIA NUTS are a no no as they can cause so many problems and can cause neurological symptoms, including weakness, vomiting,walking (drunk), lameness esp the back legs it's the toxins in the nut .But it does say most other nuts are ok in small amounts .Your dog my also have a nut allergy how would you know this unless something went wrong after them eating some .So it's up to each owner to decide if they give them or not .You really do learn something new everyday Thank You


----------



## Beaches

Thanks Judy for your help. I was just trying to liven up the kibble since she's not getting canned. Dixie will get all the sardines in one day - couldn't pay me enough to eat those little suckers. LOL.


----------



## vicky2200

Obviously he likes meat (any kind) and cheese. He really likes green peppers (haven't tried other colors yet). He will eat yogurt but he isn't crazy about it. Rice, noodles, and bread are acceptable to him. He will gladly accept green beans and carrots. When he was younger he LOVED popcorn and chips and would beg terribly for them. Now he wont touch them (thankfully) and leaves me alone when I eat them. He doesn't like bananas.


----------



## elem8886

Tika likes any sort of meat/fish, eggs, cheese, etc. and she likes a piece of popcorn or pasta now and then. 

In terms of fruit, she likes apples okay and she will eat banana just to make sure she gets her fair share when our lab gets a piece. She also likes blueberries and figs.

Her favourite vegetable is lettuce (I think she likes the texture) and cabbage. She likes carrots, string beans, peas with or without the pod, and she doesn't mind potatoes (cooked of course) and ripe peppers. She will eat a piece of mushroom if the lab gets a piece. 

Her absolute favourite, non-protein, people food is the very last corner of a piece of toast, preferably with peanut butter


----------



## kontiki

What a fascinating thread! So many of our poodles like things just the opposite. My spoo loves all raw meats (or cooked - but raw the enzymes are still alive), cheese, which I only let him have bits of for treats, plain yogurt, bananas, and otherwise expensive fruits - raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, strawberries. He won't touch cheap fruits, except for bananas - so won't touch apples, oranges, peaches, etc. For veggies he will eat small amounts of broccoli with butter on it. Likes sweet potatoes, yams, pumpkin, especially with butter. Won't touch carrots, beans, peas, etc. If I try to trick him by mixing in the previous vegetables into his meat, he will eat it. But then it either comes back up out the front or rear. So he either throws up his meal, and then carefully eats only the meat part, or digests the meat and the veggies all come out in his poo. So much for a breed all liking the same food! Fooey.


----------



## Carolinek

My dogs eat pretty much anything that isn't nailed down! Although they won't eat citrus fruits either, and Max doesn't like bananas- anything else is fair game. They're on home cooked so my pantry is their pantry!

When I first got Misty, my hav mix, she would drink the coffee left in my cup on the end table if I left the room:act-up:she is the most food motivated dog I ever met!

I never had a dog go for coffee before so I was surprised, and of course started taking my coffee with me if I left the room. I've had her almost 2 years now and she has stopped doing that, so whether it was a young dog thing(she was a year old when I got her) or just part of the adjustment, we'll never know. She did have 3 different homes before she was a year old so probably related to that somehow.

I also buy sardines and cans of mackerel, they get that 1-2 times a week.


----------



## SusanG

Callie will turn inside out for cheese. She comes running from the other side of the house if I open a package of it. She has a super nose for cheese. But, she likes just about everything - chicken, beef, fish, carrots, green beans, peas, sweet potato, apple (sometimes). She begs for raw meat but we don't give her more than a taste of raw burger. We have to be very careful with her, that she doesn't get access to things she shouldn't have. We've had to limit people food to a few tastes now and then because she's the first poodle in 30 years that I have had who isn't fussy. She even eats her kibble with relish. In fact, she's a pig! She doesn't get pork or sweets or salty stuff although if I drop anything on the floor - well she is faster than I am - so I'm very careful when I cook.


----------



## SusanG

Suey61. Hi there! In answer to your question about nuts. Peanuts are actually legume but you are right, they are small and can be a choking hazard. We have a lot of doggie "treat" products that are peanut butter. Callie loves it. My daughter lived in England for several years. I was surprised to learn that peanut butter isn't a "staple" in GB as it is here. Most of our kids get it on a regular basis as a fallback sandwich of PBJ, or at least they used to in past years. But that is lessening since it seems to be a food that many people are now highly allergic to. I haven't heard of dogs having an allergy to it though.


----------



## misha

Dallas loves meat! I wish she'd show an interest in other foods like fruits and veggies but she'll just sniff it and walk away. Unfortunately while I was out she got into the garbage and she seems really fond of pancakes, haha, but I of course never give her stuff like that. I do however occasionally make her scrambled eggs for breakfast. She thinks peanut butter is okay, and likes yogurt a bit, but nothing compares to freshly cooked meat.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

They like just about anything I give them. I make a meat/veg topper (has been fish and veg recently because of 2 out of 4 having such tummy problems), sardines, yogurt, apple slices, carrot slices, brussels sprout chunks, romain stumps, broccoli stalks, etc.


----------



## ChantersMom

Any type of melon, apple.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I made a spinach salad yesterday and dropped it before getting it to the table... Stella ate every bite and licked the floor...


----------



## Lou

STEAK !!!! Juicy MEAT of any kind! (Cooked) 
CHEESE!!!!!!  and hotdogs! 

Big time favoritos LOL


----------



## Lou

elem8886 said:


> Tika likes any sort of meat/fish, eggs, cheese, etc. and she likes a piece of popcorn or pasta now and then.
> 
> In terms of fruit, she likes apples okay and she will eat banana just to make sure she gets her fair share when our lab gets a piece. She also likes blueberries and figs.
> 
> Her favourite vegetable is lettuce (I think she likes the texture) and cabbage. She likes carrots, string beans, peas with or without the pod, and she doesn't mind potatoes (cooked of course) and ripe peppers. She will eat a piece of mushroom if the lab gets a piece.
> 
> Her absolute favourite, non-protein, people food is the very last corner of a piece of toast, preferably with peanut butter



My 2 hate bread LOL. They spit it out, pick it back up , spit it out... LOL

They don't like too many things, they hate veggies too, a carrot sounds like it would be so much fun, nope! LOL picky eaters!!!


----------



## ericwd9

Grace has a kibble sold here as a complete working dog food. It is of a brand I have used for 45 years. It has its own bowl I keep full. She will only eat what she needs of it. While I was away travelling with her I tried a well advertised (TV) kibble. She would eat as much as I would serve and more. Once she ate so much she barfed it up. It was then that I noticed that the kibbles had swelled up 5 x size. I would think this kind of high cellulose rubbish would be a great worry for bloat. I threw it away. Other than that she will eat anything, I do. I am careful she gets no onions and other no-no's Garlic is not as bad as onion and if used only as a flavour enhancement does no harm. Her weakness is for strawberries. I thought rats were eating my strawberries before I could pick them. Grace never steals food or growing vege but I caught her with strawberries hanging out of her mouth. I have to fence them from her. she finds them irresistible and will steal them, even though I can leave raw meat out on the bench safely.
Eric


----------



## Mumsy

Lizzie will eat wild rabbit poo in the yard if she can get to it before we stop her but won't touch raw meat yet. Besides cooked steak meat, her favorite people food is canned sardines in tomato sauce. She is nuts for it. I have to limit her to one sardine a day or my husband gags when he smells her breath! Hah!


----------



## Countryboy

The only people food Tonka gets is Pizza Bones. 

The hard part that's left after you eat all the good stuff.


----------



## lily cd re

Countryboy said:


> The only people food Tonka gets is Pizza Bones.
> 
> The hard part that's left after you eat all the good stuff.


Funny Frank, I knew exactly what you meant, just never thought of a name for those crusty left overs. Our dogs love pizza bones too.


----------



## PoodleRick

Penny pretty much will eat anything. Any and all meats and cheeses. Even the spicy jerk turkey. Hummus and so far she's liked carrots, peas, green beans, broccoli, corn, kale, bananas, and a plain lettuce leaf and yogurt. I'm sure there's more.

Rick


----------



## Luce

The new favorite......SARDINES!!!!!!!!!!! She loves them And that's a good thing. I make sardine balls and put her meds in it. She swallows so fast I don't think she really tastes them lol. I have gotten away from a lot of the things I did before my Moms accident and Glenn's broken hip, but I am working back to where we were. 

She seems to have lost her taste for bananas. 

I have given her raw chicken - loved it!


----------



## PoodleRick

Oh and coffee. Cane back to the family room last night and found Penny with her tongue deep in my coffee cup just slurping away. 

Rick


----------



## Wayne264

*Fruit*

OK so it's fine to feed my Mini Poo fruit??
From what I am reading it seems to be OK and doesn't harm the dog.
Thanks for this site to ask my crazy questions..lol

Thanks


----------



## SusanG

I give Callie pieces of apple, carrots, green bean, lettuce. Do not give raisins or grapes as they are very poisonous to dogs.


----------



## Specman

Max will eat anything that I eat! We definitely keep an eye on the do not feed list. I is funny though that everything and I do mean everything needs to be carefully inspected before eaten usually with a good sniff. My other dog on the other hand is just the opposite. Everything is snarfed without hesitation and then most is rejected as not being fit for consumption. I see her looking a Max thinking "How can you eat that?"


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

I don't know how I missed this thread the first time around, but it is very interesting. I have read each post making a note of "I should get some of this for Remington"... Both my boys will eat anything and everything. I have to be very careful because he loved peanut-butter cups. Remington could be a chocoholic so easily!


----------



## Bruno

*PoodlePeopleFood*

Lilly adores raw beef and fish oil. She gets a rib bone with a little meat on it. Since she is an 8 pound toy, her daily bone is about as thick as your pinky. Every morning I cut open a fish oil cap and its gone in less than 10 seconds. ....and her coat OMG!


----------



## Marty_n

Jessie likes coconut oil. She is about 12 weeks old. I'm feeding her 1/2 cup of "Welcome home" right now. It has 24% protein. Is there too much protein you can give a puppy?
This picture is from before I got her.


----------



## Charmed

String Cheese is better than anything else in the whole wide world. No matter how hard I try to open the wrapper quietly, they hear it and come running. They sit and wait patiently for the last bite which gets split three ways, four if their cousin is here. Now, the Airedale used to pick her own apples off the tree. She was such a glutton for all food that my daighter finally made a command, "Vaccuum" so that when we spilled something we could call the dog to clean it up. At ten years old, her hearing is going, but she hears the "vacuum" command just fine.


----------



## mom2Zoe

anything I put in front of her she will eat, never refused a food.


Fruit--- apples, bananas, watermelon, cantaloupe ,honeydew, oranges , mango, blueberries cucumber, carrots
broccoli, sweet potato,green beans, pepper,
cheese, meat, yogurt, cottage cheese, bread

Any kind of cereal


----------



## kontiki

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I have to be very careful because he loved peanut-butter cups. Remington could be a chocoholic so easily!


Chocolate is on the 'poisonous to dogs' list. How about just some peanut butter as a treat once in awhile, and not the chocolate part. Sure don't want a sick or worse dog. (If you have some pb cups to get rid of I will eat them

There are so many healthy yummy things to choose from.


----------



## Coco86

Poodlelvr said:


> The most unusual vegetable that my dogs love is bell peppers--any color. When ever I'm cutting them up, both dogs are right by my feet waiting and hoping. I've never found bell peppers on a list of foods dogs shouldn't have, so I'm happy to indulge them.


Our vet told us that bell peppers are okay. He said the only thing to be concerned about was...I can't remember the word he used, but I think it had to do with the hotness of a pepper, I think. But bell peppers aren't hot. 

Our four LOVE baby carrots, yellow bell pepper, apples, green beans, peas, yogurt, watermelon, oranges, and bananas. Occasionally they get a little rice in their food, or a bit of oatmeal.


----------



## Bellesdad0417

Apples Apples Apples!

Actually Finn gets dessert after every meal and that is a handful of dehydrated apples. I'm serious I dehydrate about 30# of red delicious a month and I suspect that amounts to almost an apple a day.

Obedience training treats are hotdogs and string cheese.


----------



## PoodleRick

So far the only things Penny won't eat are brussel sprouts and those little cherry tomatoes.

Rick


----------



## fjm

Mine carry cherry tomatoes away if I drop them, play with them for a while, then abandon them, usually on the red rug. Not a good sensation when one is both very short sighted and prone to wandering around bare foot in the morning...


----------



## liljaker

Sunny never liked/ate any people food when I first got him -- now, "if it's good enough for mom....." but particularly likes apples, yogurt, and broccoli (steamed tho).


----------



## cindyreef

Dexter eats almost anything we eat. No tomatoes or grapes! He thinks he is a person you know.  But he LOVES peppers..... red, green, yellow and orange but esp the red. He could easily eat a whole one but only if its sliced. If its in chunks or just a pepper torn in two, he will just mouth it and look at me until I slice it for him. I really hope they aren't bad for him because he sure loves them.


----------



## peccan

A classic thread our new peeps need to see. Also people with youngsters, any new likes?

Turns out monsieur Fluffmeister loves fresh coconut and plain nacho chips!

Goes with tousled beach boy look says I.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

:eating:Molly is still a carboholic.................but her absolute favorites are garlic toast and cottage cheese............this week anyway LOL!


----------



## Mfmst

Anything you're having


----------



## 24953

Luce said:


> I have been offering Luce other types of people food - mostly veggies and a little fruit.
> 
> She Loves bananas!! She also like carrots, green beans-frozen or cooked lol, played with and shredded a brussels sprout, asparagus-really liked it!, different flavors of yogurt. I have not given her things like chips, fries, crackers or anything else like that.
> 
> What "people" food does your poodle like?


We feed ours meat/fish/eggs (cooked) with a bit of veg and just supplement with a complete dry dog food, really good for growing poodles to make them strong and healthy and keep them at a decent weight. They really like carrot, parsnip and potatoes for veg but will eat peas and others as well if mixed in with rest. Sardines are very good what with the bones. Our male standard cannot eat most dog foods only a wheat free organic one - so he has to have people food and is fed rice, chicken, fish other meat, bit of veg, and supplemented with that one dog food (Byrne's). He eats everything you give him - anything edible literally so have to be very careful with him around the house, you can't let anything hit the ground in the kitchen or he'd be off with an onion or garlic clove and be scoured out for the day!:act-up: I wouldn't reccomend as staples but they do love the odd chip, crisp and cracker when they can get them, rice cakes too which is odd!:act-up:


----------



## 24953

peccan said:


> A classic thread our new peeps need to see. Also people with youngsters, any new likes?
> 
> Turns out monsieur Fluffmeister loves fresh coconut and plain nacho chips!
> 
> Goes with tousled beach boy look says I.


I use coconut oil on their coats and they are obsessed with trying to eat it!:act-up:


----------



## hkb

Smudge seems to think if I'm eating, he should get some too.

He absolutely loves chicken liver pate (which makes giving him his worming tablet every 3 months really easy, tuck it into a small fingernail sized ball of pate and it never even touches the sides!).

Also really loves watermelon - especially after exercising on a hot day, when the watermelon is straight from the fridge and cool/cold.

And like other folk have mentioned - he's a demon for coffee. I have to make sure my cup is out of his reach if I am leaving it for any reason. Took me a while to figure out he was drinking my coffee - he has the "who me, do that? never!" look down pat....


----------



## Dechi

I don't know, he won't take treats and I don't give any people food to my dogs, or very rarely. I'm such a mean mom ! :aetsch:


----------



## PoodleRick

hkb said:


> Smudge seems to think if I'm eating, he should get some too.
> 
> He absolutely loves chicken liver pate (which makes giving him his worming tablet every 3 months really easy, tuck it into a small fingernail sized ball of pate and it never even touches the sides!).
> 
> Also really loves watermelon - especially after exercising on a hot day, when the watermelon is straight from the fridge and cool/cold.
> 
> And like other folk have mentioned - *he's a demon for coffee*. I have to make sure my cup is out of his reach if I am leaving it for any reason. Took me a while to figure out he was drinking my coffee - he has the "who me, do that? never!" look down pat....



OMG. Isabelle puts her coffee cup on the coffee table then starts surfing the web on her phone and Penny can't keep her tongue out of Isabelle's coffee cup the second she's not looking. Too funny.

Rick


----------



## BorderKelpie

I have a weakness for egg rolls, Bug always gets the last little bit of all of them. Swiss cheese is a huge favorite here. 

My foster failure, Penny will do anything for ice cream. We now call it Penny Crack. lol 

Pretty much anything I eat, they will eat. I'm much pickier about food than they are.


----------



## Indiana

Our dogs love everything; I just make sure nothing they get is poisonous for them (eg, raking under the stupid trees in the yard--I want to cut them all down!). All the same, the poodles have cast iron stomachs. Indy is so dignified; it just destroys me when I see her drooling! Her favorite is homemade buns; when I'm baking bread, she will sit in front of the oven watching it bake, drooling. Of course I must give her one, once it's cooled off of course. Maddy doesn't seem to have a clear favorite but her eyes do get very wide when I bring out chicken for their treats! The Bostons seem to need to lick out bowls after humans have finished their meals; they know when they hear clinking or scraping, you are nearing the end of your meal and will station themselves in front of you, wiggling intermittently, until you finally let them lick out your bowl 

p.s. BK I LOVE egg rolls!


----------



## N2Mischief

We have discovered recently that Misha has an over-the-top fondness for bananas. She doesn't even go that nuts over chicken or steak. But if she sees you with the banana She acts as if her life depended on a bite of that banana


----------



## twyla

N2Mischief said:


> We have discovered recently that Misha has an over-the-top fondness for bananas. She doesn't even go that nuts over chicken or steak. But if she sees you with the banana She acts as if her life depended on a bite of that banana


Yup mine are the same way about bananas.... bananas for bananas


----------



## AngelAviary

Stella is all about the cheese! and of course meat. I try to have a few different kinds in my training bag for class to keep her interest. I save a very high value one for our figure 8practice, it is the hardest thing for her to grasp! My Border Collie is also about the cheese (and of course any meat!) too! Both girls after my own heart, I always say: Everything is better with Cheese on it!


----------



## Reiko

*Zuki's People Foods*

Zuki enjoys


carrots
bananas
apples
broccoli
cherry tomatoes
watermelon
spinach
kale

He used to like eggs and cheese but we no longer have those in the house.


----------

